# ANOTHER black hate crime



## harmonica (Dec 24, 2017)

blacks commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites--this is not even counting crimes like this NOT labeled as a hate crime
also--MORE proof, the MSM does not headline/run a lot of black hate crimes/blacks murdering whites
Postal worker 'shoots supervisor dead, kills co-worker' | Daily Mail Online
he murdered out of HATE
when a white cop shoots a black criminal--it is NOT out of hate


----------



## August West (Dec 24, 2017)

harmonica said:


> blacks commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites--this is not even counting crimes like this NOT labeled as a hate crime
> also--MORE proof, the MSM does not headline/run a lot of black hate crimes/blacks murdering whites
> Postal worker 'shoots supervisor dead, kills co-worker' | Daily Mail Online
> he murdered out of HATE
> when a white cop shoots a black criminal--it is NOT out of hate


You`ll need a measurable IQ to understand what a hate crime is. This moron didn`t know an Indian from a Muslim. I`m guessing you`re about as smart as he is,
Man Pleads Guilty To Hate Crime At South Hills Village Restaurant


----------



## harmonica (Dec 24, 2017)

August West said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > blacks commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites--this is not even counting crimes like this NOT labeled as a hate crime
> ...


so he shot them because he LOVED them??!!   



> disgruntled....facing dismissal



YOU are the racist DUMBASS obviously
of course - a black could never hate--could he?


----------



## harmonica (Dec 24, 2017)

August West said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > blacks commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites--this is not even counting crimes like this NOT labeled as a hate crime
> ...


he didn't just shoot people at random !!!  that would be different
he targeted his supervisor !!! HATE


----------



## mdk (Dec 24, 2017)

August West said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > blacks commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites--this is not even counting crimes like this NOT labeled as a hate crime
> ...



I live about five miles from South Hills Village. Who the fuck gets shit-faced in the middle of the day at a Red Robin? lol. This clown plead guilty and will be sentenced in March.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 24, 2017)

mdk said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Red Robin!!!  I wish we had one around here...  Their burgers are the shit!


----------



## mdk (Dec 24, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Red Robin!!! I wish we had one around here... Their burgers are the shit!



I am not usually wild about chains, but their turkey burger is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 24, 2017)

mdk said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Red Robin!!! I wish we had one around here... Their burgers are the shit!
> ...



Y'all are nuts! Merry Christmas!


----------



## August West (Dec 24, 2017)

harmonica said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


He shot them because he was worried about being fired you fucking idiot. They weren`t targeted because of race or religion.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 24, 2017)

August West said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


o--but that's all we hear from the blacks--''they shot him because he was black''--that's all we've heard for the last 2 years---HEADLINE  NEWS--and it's nothing but crap!!

however--you are truly a DUMBASS if you think he didn't hate them
please tell me he didn't hate them--and you are surely a DUMBASS

and his race is BLACK and they are WHITE
HATE CRIME


----------



## IM2 (Dec 26, 2017)

harmonica said:


> blacks commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites--this is not even counting crimes like this NOT labeled as a hate crime
> also--MORE proof, the MSM does not headline/run a lot of black hate crimes/blacks murdering whites
> Postal worker 'shoots supervisor dead, kills co-worker' | Daily Mail Online
> he murdered out of HATE
> when a white cop shoots a black criminal--it is NOT out of hate



More lies. Why is this even a thread?


----------



## Vinnieboombotz (Dec 27, 2017)

harmonica said:


> blacks commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites--this is not even counting crimes like this NOT labeled as a hate crime
> also--MORE proof, the MSM does not headline/run a lot of black hate crimes/blacks murdering whites
> Postal worker 'shoots supervisor dead, kills co-worker' | Daily Mail Online
> he murdered out of HATE
> when a white cop shoots a black criminal--it is NOT out of hate


Why do armed white police shoot and kill unarmed black men?


----------



## harmonica (Dec 27, 2017)

Vinnieboombotz said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > blacks commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites--this is not even counting crimes like this NOT labeled as a hate crime
> ...


ASmith
ASterling
KScott
all armed/resisting/threat
MBrown attacking cop
I guess if someone attacked you, you would let them beat the crap out of you, knock you down, and take your gun, etc??
you would be James Bond, Bruce Lee and like the movies, you would take on a much bigger man...you would side step, and hit him with a karate chop and WALA--he would go down!!--yes??


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 27, 2017)

harmonica said:


> blacks commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites--this is not even counting crimes like this NOT labeled as a hate crime
> also--MORE proof, the MSM does not headline/run a lot of black hate crimes/blacks murdering whites
> Postal worker 'shoots supervisor dead, kills co-worker' | Daily Mail Online
> he murdered out of HATE
> when a white cop shoots a black criminal--it is NOT out of hate


You love a good ol good black-folks-raping-and-killing-whites tale.

Don't ya ?

Nothing beefs up white rage and paranoia better than that. Dude. You're starting to get like that Colin Flaherty (I'm sure you've heard of him) guy who has his own youtube channel dedicated to showing any black violence to whites.

Like you, he just sit's around, hoping for awful things to happen so he can use these incidents to make some kind of political point......_and make money_.

So the roughly 5000 blacks who commit murder each year, do so because we’re black and violent and dangerous, so what it is about the other 35 million or so, also black, who don’t?

Also where was the racial motive ?

All this was is an individual acting as an individual and there is no system in place that will support his right to harm whites, in fact, he is gonna spend the best part of his life in Shawshank.

However, white policeman murder black people often and get away with it because there is a system in place that allows them to do it. (the courts, the police, the judge, the prison systems)


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 27, 2017)

harmonica said:


> o--but that's all we hear from the blacks--''they shot him because he was black''--that's all we've heard for the last 2 years---HEADLINE  NEWS--and it's nothing but crap!!
> 
> however--you are truly a DUMBASS if you think he didn't hate them
> please tell me he didn't hate them--and you are surely a DUMBASS
> ...


Look at the FBI's data on hate crime and you see who is doing the hating.

The number of hate crimes committed in 2009 against different groups in America according to the FBI:

2724 black
1415 gay, lesbian, bisexual
964 Jewish
654 Hispanic
652 white
147 Asian/Pacific Islander
128 Muslim
84 American Indian/Alaskan Native
55 Catholic
40 Protestant
21 straight
10 atheist, agnostic
*In the 63% of cases where the police know who did it:*

1503 white on black
304 black on white
11 black on Asian
10 Asian on black
According to the FBI whites commit x5 more hate crimes to black people. Than black people do to white people.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 27, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > o--but that's all we hear from the blacks--''they shot him because he was black''--that's all we've heard for the last 2 years---HEADLINE  NEWS--and it's nothing but crap!!
> ...


Offenders
this is 2015--- shows blacks commit more per capita


----------



## harmonica (Dec 27, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > blacks commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites--this is not even counting crimes like this NOT labeled as a hate crime
> ...


most blacks that get shot by cops are not murderd
blacks commit more per capita:
murder 
rape
hate crimes
you are saying giving facts is wrong? hate?


----------



## Vinnieboombotz (Dec 27, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Vinnieboombotz said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Let me see if I have this. A black man resists arrest and proceeds to attack the police officer.
His penalty for doing so is he gets murdered.
Your ok with this?


----------



## MikeK (Dec 27, 2017)

Vinnieboombotz said:


> Why do armed white police shoot and kill unarmed black men?


Because many Black men, and some Black women, are extraordinarily violence-prone and physically capable of causing severe injury or death without the aid of weapons.  And some of them behave in a manner which includes extreme histrionic gesturing with agitated and/or provocative speech characteristics, thereby suggesting mental derangement and potentially assaultive conduct.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 27, 2017)

Vinnieboombotz said:


> Let me see if I have this. A black man resists arrest and proceeds to attack the police officer.
> His penalty for doing so is he gets murdered.
> 
> [...]


"Penalty?"

"Murdered?"

No.  You don't "have this."  What you have is the kind of ghetto-oriented reasoning style which assures you always will be convicted.  

Stick with it.


----------



## miketx (Dec 27, 2017)

August West said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


Then that makes it ok right.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 27, 2017)

Vinnieboombotz said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Vinnieboombotz said:
> ...


you see --you made your post WORTHLESS
not murdered--shot in self defense
please answer the question: you would let someone beat the crap out of you and/or get your pistol??


----------



## harmonica (Dec 27, 2017)

Vinnieboombotz said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Vinnieboombotz said:
> ...


the penalty for :
committing a crime AND
not complying AND
resisting/attacking is DEATH
why wouldn't it be?
for any race

so you want the police at a disadvantage to criminals??!!!!!!!!??????
once again --this is NOT the movies--understand that?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Dec 27, 2017)

MikeK said:


> Vinnieboombotz said:
> 
> 
> > Let me see if I have this. A black man resists arrest and proceeds to attack the police officer.
> ...


The movie "Detroit" is now on Redbox. Check it out. I doubt if it will change your mind, hell, you'll probably get some twisted thrill out of it.
But for those of us with a sense of justice it
Is a validaion of what we knew all along in many such cases.


----------



## Vinnieboombotz (Dec 28, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Vinnieboombotz said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



I can see how having a gun/taser/mace/police training would put you at a disadvantage against an unarmed man.

Wait, I know. Let's just execute everyone who breaks the law. [emoji61] [emoji61]


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2017)

Vinnieboombotz said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Vinnieboombotz said:
> ...


your post makes no sense
 the idiots are saying cops are not supposed to use the gun 
mace--hahahhahahah
tasers don't work all the time--ASterling perfect example


----------



## Vinnieboombotz (Dec 28, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Vinnieboombotz said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


My post makes perfect sense. I happen to know for a fact that you don't need to kill someone to stop them from attacking you.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 28, 2017)

harmonica said:


> the penalty for :
> committing a crime AND
> not complying AND
> resisting/attacking is DEATH
> ...


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > the penalty for :
> ...


at least we don't burn/destroy our own cities--part of the self destructive cycle


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2017)

Vinnieboombotz said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Vinnieboombotz said:
> ...


you are out of touch with reality
please explain specifically how would magically do it


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > the penalty for :
> ...


remember your list about whites killing blacks?--killings like this are not added to that list--making your list irrelevant


----------



## Vinnieboombotz (Dec 28, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Vinnieboombotz said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



You've never heard of non-lethal self defense? 
I'm a student of Moo Gong Do and I've seen my teacher do it many times.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2017)

Vinnieboombotz said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Vinnieboombotz said:
> ...


this is not the movies/tv


----------



## Vinnieboombotz (Dec 28, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Vinnieboombotz said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


I wasn't watching tv. I was witnessing one man putting an attacker down WITHOUT killing him.
Sorry to disappoint.
You clearly have issues with people of color.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2017)

Vinnieboombotz said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Vinnieboombotz said:
> ...


so what if the suspect has a gun? they are hiding a gun?
the US has one of the --if not the--highest gun ownership rates in the world
...they did try non lethal means on ASterling --many times--it didn't work
you are living in TV land


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2017)

Vinnieboombotz said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Vinnieboombotz said:
> ...


what if they have a knife? or the badguy is a boxer--or black belt?
your idea is ludicrous !


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2017)

Vinnieboombotz said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Vinnieboombotz said:
> ...


hold it !!! why do I have issues with people of color??
please explain this amazing piece of deduction


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2017)

Vinnieboombotz said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Vinnieboombotz said:
> ...


so you actually want the cops to be at a disadvantage--STUPID...very stupid


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2017)

Vinnieboombotz said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Vinnieboombotz said:
> ...


surely you joke about all of this
there are so many aspects/variables/etc


> The video — which was captured with a camera that Smith bought himself and placed on his eyeglasses — shows him exiting his squad car and politely asking Orr, who is on his cellphone, to stop.





> “Take your hands out your pocket!” Smith yells. “If you don’t stop, I’m gonna tase you. I’m not playing with you!”


this is just one of many, different examples
https://nypost.com/2017/08/10/shocking-video-shows-moment-cop-is-shot-at-point-blank-range/
cop shot on routine stop - Google Search


----------



## Vinnieboombotz (Dec 29, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Vinnieboombotz said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


I've read some of your posts.
By the way, that chip on your shoulder is just extra weight.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 29, 2017)

harmonica said:


> at least we don't burn/destroy our own cities--part of the self destructive cycle


Really ?

Huntington Beach in Cali is overwhelmingly White. Every summer the city host the U.S. Open of Surfing. Unlike the Ferguson and Baltimore Riots, the Huntington Beach Riot did not get much attention from the mainstream media.

These young White folks were upset because an annual tournament ended. There were fights on the streets, especially among young White females, and burglary from young White males. The local news reporters and officials didn’t refer to these White rioters and looters as thugs.

















Or the early annual riots that happened at the hands of mostly white people in San Francisco whenever the Giants won the World Series wasn’t publicized nearly as much.
















So lighting a whole bus on fire and destroying people’s cars, fighting and shooting guns randomly because a baseball team won the World Series is acceptable, but rioting because of blatant income inequality, lack of opportunity and disregard for black life is not acceptable?

Only a white supremacist can rationalize something like that.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 29, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > at least we don't burn/destroy our own cities--part of the self destructive cycle
> ...


that's nothing compared to all the riots of the blacks rioting FOR criminals!!! 
FOR criminals--very nice


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 29, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


----------



## harmonica (Dec 29, 2017)

Vinnieboombotz said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Vinnieboombotz said:
> ...


I give facts in my post
..so giving facts means I have issues with people of color??--!!??


----------



## harmonica (Dec 29, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


please---the blacks are much worse--just like in murder, rape, crime
Rodney King riots
Ferguson


> The riots over five days in the spring of 1992 left more than 50 people dead, and more than 2,000 injured.
> The rioting destroyed or damaged over 1,000 buildings in the Los Angeles area. The estimated cost of the damages was over $1 billion.
> More than 9,800 California National Guard troops were dispatched to restore order.
> 
> ...


Los Angeles Riots Fast Facts - CNN


----------



## Vinnieboombotz (Dec 29, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Vinnieboombotz said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



You post facts that support a point of view that says people of color are criminals. 
Truth is there are criminals in every race.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 29, 2017)

Vinnieboombotz said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Vinnieboombotz said:
> ...


blacks commit more per captia:
murder
rape
crime
hate crimes
I never said all blacks are criminals
please---I've seen this before---if you post facts, statistics, figures, etc you are a RACIST BASTARD!!!
no, that's not the definition of a racist/bigot/supremacist/etc --it's not even close

the issues I have are:
1. the MSM/blacks/libs/ portray and publish stories as whites are so evil--- the ONLY evil race
2. but, the statistics/numbers *clearly* show this is not true
3. so fairness and justice is not being done
the blacks can murder each other/rape/etc--but when they start crying about how evil whitey is, that's true hypocrisy, unjust, unfair, etc...it's idiocy

.....it's like what hitler/etc did to the jews....like what happens in a lot of countries where one group portrays another as evil/wrong/etc
---you want to be fair--the truth--yes???

I grew up ''more black than white''
most of my friends were black
I dressed/talked/ black...listened to black music....called my brothers N****r
we had a black family just move in the neighborhood  and started giving us trouble...racists? ?
we had blacks try to jump us and did attack my brother
but we never thought of race at all
we were friendly to all
...so I finally beat the crap out of one of those neighbor kids, for giving my mom trouble---after that we were friends

I'm pointing out the truth---you think that is wrong?


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 29, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Los Angeles Riots Fast Facts - CNN


Black men in America are the main men who have constantly challenged whites racism and it burns you up.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 29, 2017)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Los Angeles Riots Fast Facts - CNN
> ...


blacks are more hateful than whites--per the FBI stats
all groups have their racists
it burns you up that members here have proven you wrong..
.proven blacks can be racist...graduate at lower levels...commit more crime-murders-etc per capita
can be hypocrites/liars/racists/etc --we just proved that in the Sheila Jackson Lee thread


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 30, 2017)

harmonica said:


> blacks are more hateful than whites--per the FBI stats
> all groups have their racists
> it burns you up that members here have proven you wrong..
> .proven blacks can be racist...graduate at lower levels...commit more crime-murders-etc per capita
> can be hypocrites/liars/racists/etc --we just proved that in the Sheila Jackson Lee thread


Black people (As a group) have not done a thing to white people. Black people are the most peaceful ever to walk the earth and black people and black people are the least racist people on earth. And black people have been the main ones to resist white racism.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 30, 2017)

"ANOTHER black hate crime"

No, another lie from the reprehensible right.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 31, 2017)

Why is this thread even still open?


----------



## CleanJean (Jan 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Why is this thread even still open?


Because black hate crimes are a problem that needs to be fixed.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 4, 2018)

CleanJean said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this thread even still open?
> ...



*In 2016, law enforcement agencies reported that 4,229 single-bias hate crime offenses were motivated by race/ethnicity/ancestry. Of these offenses:*


*50.2 percent were motivated by anti-Black or African American bias.*

*20.7 percent stemmed from anti-White bias.*
Incidents and Offenses


----------



## harmonica (Aug 9, 2018)

..add this to ANOTHER black hate crime--another one that is not headline news
..there are so many, but I really don't post them all
..so, more proof that the MSM is unfair with their reporting--this is beyond undeniable
they attack a 71year OLD man--that makes it worse....
but--the blacks do not think they can commit hate crimes
Union City police chief’s son arrested for attack on 71-year-old Sikh man
not in news--they only have room for PETTY anti-white stories that are not even racial

and what was in the comment sections before they captured the racist haters?
''Trump's America''
''Trump caused this'''
etc


----------



## harmonica (Aug 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> CleanJean said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


yes--you just proved anti-white bias is higher per capita
oooooOMG!!
don't be scared! it's ok.....nothing to be frightened of ...
I just said ''per capita''
the per capita monster will not hurt you


----------



## harmonica (Aug 10, 2018)

ANOTHER- black on white hate crime -if this isn't hate, nothing is
Female NYC cab driver charged in road rage brawl after shocking video shows her fighting a couple | Daily Mail Online


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2018)

Vinnieboombotz said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Vinnieboombotz said:
> ...



That's not exactly the case.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2018)

MikeK said:


> Vinnieboombotz said:
> 
> 
> > Why do armed white police shoot and kill unarmed black men?
> ...



Whites are far more violent.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Vinnieboombotz said:
> ...


not as a group--as the statistics clearly show


----------



## MikeK (Aug 12, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Whites are far more violent.


Nonsense.  Bring this up and read it.  Educate yourself.

Do pigmentation and the melanocortin system modulate aggression and sexuality in humans as they do in other animals? - ScienceDirect


----------



## IM2 (Aug 12, 2018)

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Whites are far more violent.
> ...



No need to. The pattern of violent white behavior speaks for itself.


----------



## harmonica (Sep 2, 2018)

never stops...day after day 
DC woman arrested after attacking bus in road rage incident


----------



## MikeK (Sep 2, 2018)

harmonica said:


> never stops...day after day
> DC woman arrested after attacking bus in road rage incident


What I find most interesting about these frequent but relatively minor examples of Black violence is these people seem to think it's okay to behave this way.  It is increasingly apparent that the only way to suppress this tendency is with the threat of immediate and substantial to severely violent punishment -- such as took place during the Jim Crow era, when incidents of Black on White and Black  anti-social violence were comparatively rare. 

While the 1964 Civil Rights Act contains some very decent and humane provisions, overall it was a big mistake as evidenced by the constantly increasing level of Black-on-White crime.






Us Crime in Black & White by YouPplAreNuts - Infogram

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/newsomchristian-murders/

Social Anatomy of Racial and Ethnic Disparities in Violence


----------



## harmonica (Sep 9, 2018)

and another:
Cheerleader destroys bully in fist fight after getting sucker punched and saying she didn't want to | Daily Mail Online


----------



## harmonica (Sep 10, 2018)

Home | Daily Mail Online
yes, another


----------



## harmonica (Sep 22, 2018)

they never stop 
Police believe DC jogger was targeted for race when she was stabbed seven times by man high on K2  | Daily Mail Online


----------



## AKIP (Sep 22, 2018)

harmonica said:


> blacks commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites--this is not even counting crimes like this NOT labeled as a hate crime
> also--MORE proof, the MSM does not headline/run a lot of black hate crimes/blacks murdering whites
> Postal worker 'shoots supervisor dead, kills co-worker' | Daily Mail Online
> he murdered out of HATE
> when a white cop shoots a black criminal--it is NOT out of hate



To be perfectly honest, after 300 years of white societies abuse of blacks....one would think there would be much more black attacks on whites. I think the negative energy of white racism upon blacks over the centuries, the equal and opposite reactive energy from that gets directed inwards as the result of segregation and internalization of self hatred. Think about it. Black on black violence and the thousands of murders each year from that.....could be directed towards revenge or payback on white society....BUT ITS NOT. Given the history of the abuse of blacks......that is really something that should not be ignored. I think it says something very positive about black people that, for the most part, we seek no revenge. Yes, you will have cases every now and then but blacks for the most part attack each other.....not whites.


----------



## harmonica (Sep 22, 2018)

AKIP said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > blacks commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites--this is not even counting crimes like this NOT labeled as a hate crime
> ...


main points:
--blacks commit hate crimes [ twice as much per capita ]--not JUST whites
--MSM pushes anti-white stories all the time, hardly ever anti-black
--the  white '''''hate crimes''' are really not hate/racially motivated --but the blacks' are


----------



## AKIP (Sep 22, 2018)

harmonica said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



 Ok. Lets take that as a truth. What would you expect should happen after 300 years of whites abusing blacks? Can blacks, as a collective, oppress whites in America? Think about it. If blacks hated whites....what could blacks do? Deny whites jobs? Keep whites from getting loans? Make things whites do more criminal and hence arrest and jail them more? Pass laws to make life more difficult for whites? What? What? Why should society worry about black racism as much as society should worry about white racism? Certainly whites HAVE done all those things to blacks for most of the history of this nation, but there is NO chance that blacks could ever do such things to whites, given that we are only 13% of the population. Ergo, white racism is a totally different beast than blacks reaction to white racism.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 22, 2018)

AKIP said:


> To be perfectly honest, after 300 years of white societies abuse of blacks....one would think there would be much more black attacks on whites. I think the negative energy of white racism upon blacks over the centuries, the equal and opposite reactive energy from that gets directed inwards as the result of segregation and internalization of self hatred. Think about it. Black on black violence and the thousands of murders each year from that.....could be directed towards revenge or payback on white society....BUT ITS NOT. Given the history of the abuse of blacks......that is really something that should not be ignored. I think it says something very positive about black people that, for the most part, we seek no revenge. Yes, you will have cases every now and then but blacks for the most part attack each other.....not whites.


"To be perfectly honest. . ." White American society is the best thing that ever happened to you and to every Negro living in the U.S. today.  And if you insist on weeping and moaning about past cruelties suffered by Black slaves in America please don't ignore the fact that those circumstances originated in Africa, the birthplace and perpetual home of slavery.  And let's not ignore the fact that contemporary American Negroes, like you, enjoy the highest standard of living of Negroes anywhere else in the world, including the homeland of Africa. 

So what have you to seek revenge for?  If it were not for Whitey you would be living in a mud hut, dining on rat soup, and hoping some neighboring tribe wouldn't be capturing and selling you and your whole family on the slave market -- that continues to flourish today in some parts of Africa. 

Revenge?  You need to thank White people for raising you up from what you were and really are.


----------



## AKIP (Sep 22, 2018)

MikeK said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> > To be perfectly honest, after 300 years of white societies abuse of blacks....one would think there would be much more black attacks on whites. I think the negative energy of white racism upon blacks over the centuries, the equal and opposite reactive energy from that gets directed inwards as the result of segregation and internalization of self hatred. Think about it. Black on black violence and the thousands of murders each year from that.....could be directed towards revenge or payback on white society....BUT ITS NOT. Given the history of the abuse of blacks......that is really something that should not be ignored. I think it says something very positive about black people that, for the most part, we seek no revenge. Yes, you will have cases every now and then but blacks for the most part attack each other.....not whites.
> ...



Thank you massa....thank you! Being your pets saved us from life as savages. Better to walk around as your pets than to roam free as we had for thousands of years. Thank you again massa.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 23, 2018)

AKIP said:


> _Thank you massa....thank you! Being your pets saved us from life as savages. Better to walk around as your pets than to roam free as we had for thousands of years. Thank you again massa._


_"Walk around free?"  "Free?"  Just how do you think you got here?  And what percentage of contemporary Black Africans enjoy any substantial level of freedom?  

Whitey didn't invade Africa and capture slaves.  He couldn't have.  Tribes like the Zulu, Ibo, Watutsi, et al, were far too powerful to enable that.  The fact is Black Africans who became slaves abroad were captured, enslaved by other Black Africans, and sold to Arab, Dutch, and Portuguese slave traders who transported and sold them to dealers here in America and elsewhere.  And therein lies the tragic tale of the Negro sub-species -- who are their own worst enemy.  As Herman Melville said, "A gathering of Negroes is like a bucket of crabs.  Those who try to climb out are pulled back by those beneath them."  

So don't lay it all on Whitey.  Because he hasn't done anything you wouldn't do in his place._


----------



## Meathead (Sep 23, 2018)

August West said:


> You`ll need a measurable IQ to understand what a hate crime is.


True, but blacks should be included in the dialogue since they commit most of hate crimes,


----------



## harmonica (Sep 23, 2018)

MikeK said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > never stops...day after day
> ...


it goes hand in hand and is cross checked by their stupidity in:
 not complying to police-
graduating at lower levels
committing rape/murder/etc at higher levels


----------



## harmonica (Sep 28, 2018)

Former Pinnacle Airlines CEO shot dead in Memphis | Daily Mail Online


----------



## IM2 (Sep 28, 2018)

Why wasn't this moved to current events?


----------



## IM2 (Sep 28, 2018)

MikeK said:


> AKIP said:
> 
> 
> > _Thank you massa....thank you! Being your pets saved us from life as savages. Better to walk around as your pets than to roam free as we had for thousands of years. Thank you again massa._
> ...



Actually whitey did invade Africa and capture slaves.

*"In the first place, the Portuguese initiated what eventually became the Trans-Atlantic slave trade mainly through slave raids along the coasts of Africa. The first of these raids came in 1444 and was led by Lançarote de Freitas. The problem with raiding for slaves was that it was extremely dangerous. For instance, the slave trader Nuno Tristão was killed during an ambush. Slave raiding proved to be an extremely dangerous way to obtain slaves, but buying slaves was much safer and took less effort on the part of the Europeans. Therefore, the first phase of the slave trade began not with a trade, but with a series of raids."
*
Did We Sell Each Other Into Slavery: Misconceptions About the African Involvement in the Slave Trade | HuffPost


----------



## harmonica (Oct 19, 2018)

gang raped and murdered by BLACKS
South African court hears about brilliant student who was gang raped | Daily Mail Online


----------



## harmonica (Oct 27, 2018)

another--but again--not MSM headlines
Transgender girl charged in brutal high school attack caught on camera says she was bullied | Daily Mail Online


----------



## harmonica (Nov 3, 2018)

Texas woman stalked by Airbnb guest who ransacked her apartment and bombarded her with messages | Daily Mail Online
another one !


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 3, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Texas woman stalked by Airbnb guest who ransacked her apartment and bombarded her with messages | Daily Mail Online
> another one !



This is some  tabloid bullshit. This was not a hate crime. Worst case scenario, stalking by a stupid, obsessed man.

Not even relative to race relations. Your creepy obsession is obvious..


----------



## harmonica (Nov 3, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Texas woman stalked by Airbnb guest who ransacked her apartment and bombarded her with messages | Daily Mail Online
> ...


hahahahahahhahahaha---
that's part of the meaning of the thread!!!!
...EXACTLY like when a cop shoots a black man--race has nothing to do with it --but blacks and the MSM put race into EVERYTHING


----------



## harmonica (Nov 3, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Texas woman stalked by Airbnb guest who ransacked her apartment and bombarded her with messages | Daily Mail Online
> ...


you did it again!! proved my points


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 3, 2018)

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



So you, put race into everything, but instead get your news from some tabloid garbage rag in the UK?


You are in need of a straight jacket and some medication.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 3, 2018)

harmonica said:


> blacks commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites--this is not even counting crimes like this NOT labeled as a hate crime
> also--MORE proof, the MSM does not headline/run a lot of black hate crimes/blacks murdering whites
> Postal worker 'shoots supervisor dead, kills co-worker' | Daily Mail Online
> he murdered out of HATE
> when a white cop shoots a black criminal--it is NOT out of hate




Regardless of the motivation of the killer, hate crimes are only charged against white people 

A "hate crime" is a crime perpetrated by someone our government hates.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 3, 2018)

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



What point? That you are a nut?  In that case I agree.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 3, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


sure


----------



## harmonica (Nov 3, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > blacks commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites--this is not even counting crimes like this NOT labeled as a hate crime
> ...


...and when the blacks do murder out of racism, it's hardly ever MSM/etc/--they don't even mention hate/race/etc
..but everyday you see ''WHITE'' mentioned in the MSM
..a perfect example is this one--the black murdered with racism involved:
Murders of Alison Parker and Adam Ward - Wikipedia
Reporter, photographer shot to death on air in Virginia; suspect dies at hospital


----------



## Freiheit (Nov 3, 2018)

August West said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...



I get where the op is coming from.  Sarcasm to the nth degree.  What is sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander.  The op is hilarious.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 6, 2018)

and again--not MSM headlines
Home | Daily Mail Online


----------



## harmonica (Nov 24, 2018)

o yeah
another one --here it is 
but the cops are the bad guys 
Police hunt man who 'punched a female store clerk in the face' after his bank card was declined | Daily Mail Online


----------



## harmonica (Dec 7, 2018)

I told you this  guy is a COMPLETE jackass
first that crap about Trump and now this
and he's a typical black racist ''comedian'' --no talent
Kevin Hart steps down from hosting Oscars after homophobic tweets | Daily Mail Online


----------



## harmonica (Dec 9, 2018)

yes--another--but again--not headline news because he is black
Homophobic strap-hanger punches and knocks down a woman- breaking her SPINE- on the NYC subway | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 10, 2018)

The obsession continues.
Get therapy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harmonica (Dec 10, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> The obsession continues.
> Get therapy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the black hate crimes continue 
you are blinded and can't/don't want to see the truth
you not only need therapy, but you also need to grow up


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 10, 2018)

harmonica said:


> I told you this  guy is a COMPLETE jackass
> first that crap about Trump and now this
> and he's a typical black racist ''comedian'' --no talent
> Kevin Hart steps down from hosting Oscars after homophobic tweets | Daily Mail Online



Trump creates enough "crap" about himself with no help whatsoever, and Hart is a COMEDIAN who makes provocative statements for laughs. 

As do most comedians.

Get over it.


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 10, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > The obsession continues.
> ...



What is the truth,according to you?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harmonica (Dec 10, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


....the truth--which I've proven many times--is whites are NOT as evil as blacks/MSM make them out to be...it's not even close
...blacks are just as racist/haters--if not more
...the MSM has mostly anti-white stories--which a lot of them are bullshit 
..the MSM hardly ever portrays blacks as evil like they do whites--it's as if they think blacks are not HUMAN---but blacks:
commit hate crimes at TWICE the rate
murder FOUR times the rate
sexual assault twice the rate 
crime--many times the rate
hahahhahahahah
all FACTS---but MSM/black stories of the EVIL whites are usually not facts but bullshit


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 11, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



So you think every news outlet should only report on the evil of black people.

You are obsessed with race.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwise76 (Dec 11, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Vinnieboombotz said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


You are a strange fellow


----------



## harmonica (Dec 11, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > I told you this  guy is a COMPLETE jackass
> ...


hahahhaha
but the *white* comedians can't make racial jokes--only blacks can
just like blacks would never commit a hate crime!!  
Racism in comedy: Kramer's sense of humour failure


----------



## harmonica (Dec 11, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


so you think every news outlet should be unfair?
that's how the nazis worked


----------



## cwise76 (Dec 11, 2018)

Might consider medication. If your not a racist then I’m the queen of England


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 11, 2018)

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



And when did Hart make those comments? Nearly 10 years ago?

And what did he say about Trump? Probably not as bad as what Robert De Niro said. 

And De Niro is not even a comedian....he was dead serious, and so were this auditorium full of people who applauded him for saying what he did.


Robert De Niro At Tony Awards: "F*** Trump"

And you say....."White comedians can't joke about race"?

Where do you live? Under a rock?


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 11, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



I think every news outlet should report the news, not the news that you personally want to hear.
Btw... you might want to consider changing your username. The Harmonica was made popular by black people. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harmonica (Dec 11, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


o--so you don't want it to be fair and the TRUTH
that's what this thread proves--the MSM is not fair
....it *undeniably *shows the MSM will tell mostly anti-white stories--and lot of that is bullshit [ ie Starbucks/WHITECOP/etc ]
..but they hardly ever headline blacks being evil
plain and simple
you know it's true


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 11, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Sugar is sweet.
Water is wet.
The MSM is not fair.
Now we can move on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harmonica (Dec 11, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


and that's one of the reasons Trump was elected
that's how WE move on


> Every chance Donald got he would say things that his campaign knew would get the MSM all riled up. They knew exactly what they were doing. The more the media and people like me criticized Donald, the more it played right into their hands.  We were the bad guys. We didn’t get it.  We represented everything they wanted to change. We were the forces behind the corrupt media. The elites. The establishment. The suckers getting paid off by George Soros and foreign corrupt interests.


exactly
etc etc
the main reason I voted for Trump was the bullshit/lying/etc MSM
and Trump is giving them their shit back at them
hahahahhahahahahhahahhahahah
My Thoughts on the MSM Getting President Trump Elected and Then Some | blog maverick


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 12, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



I see. You voted for Trump thinking he would correct the errors of the MSM.
Its not working. 
The MSM is still unfair(according to you)
Looks like you backed the wrong horse pal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gipper (Dec 12, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Yeah cause Hillary was just so wonderful. Lol


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 12, 2018)

gipper said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



There is no law that says you have to vote. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harmonica (Dec 14, 2018)

thanks K9 for this story
of course I never heard of it before because the hater was BLACK
Library supervisor, 41, gunned down in parking lot months after altercation with suspect, police say


----------



## harmonica (Dec 15, 2018)

another out of control ''leftist'' 
all the facts cross check each other 
Chipotle manager seen on video being assaulted: "I knew I was going to get hit"


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 15, 2018)

harmonica said:


> another out of control ''leftist''
> all the facts cross check each other
> Chipotle manager seen on video being assaulted: "I knew I was going to get hit"



.



This is what you white racists do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harmonica (Dec 15, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > another out of control ''leftist''
> ...


.....does not negate the facts that blacks commit hate crimes at over twice the rate of whites and all of these hate crimes I've posted
= your post is worthless


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 15, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Have blacks killed more than whites?
Nope.
When it comes to killing, whites rule.
Your facts aren’t really facts. 
They are propaganda.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harmonica (Dec 15, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


black murder at four times the rate of whites
hate crimes twice the rate
and yet you are so proud of blacks.....!!!!!
the truth hurts you, yes?


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 15, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Lets see some numbers. How many people have been murdered by black people?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harmonica (Dec 15, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


blacks about 13% of the population
whites about 67%
Murder in the U.S.: victims by race/ethnicity and gender 2017 | Statistic
now, you probably can't do the math because:


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 15, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Answer my question boy.
How many people have been murdered by black people?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harmonica (Dec 15, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


duh--it's in the link


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 15, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



I am not visiting any link that you or any other racist conservative posts.
How many people have been murdered by black people?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 15, 2018)

As I suspected. You got nothing. 

Just another full-of-crap republican.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2018)

3 black men murder WHITE female
Home | Daily Mail Online


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 28, 2018)

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



First of all, the race baiting nutjob got this story from the Daily Mail, which is an 
unreliable, highly criticized source of made up, mostly BULLSHIT stories from the UK.


Secondly, I read the story in the link, and it is so convoluted, that it is nearly impossible to determine what the motivation for the crime was.....if there even was one. There were 44 comments on Twitter about it and no one understood the story.

 It appeared to be drug related with something about the so called victim faking a pregnancy.

Not even close to being a "Black related hate crime".


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 28, 2018)

Vinnieboombotz said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > blacks commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites--this is not even counting crimes like this NOT labeled as a hate crime
> ...



Why do police shoot any unarmed man wrongly?

The latest thing is that bouncer that had an asshole subdued at gunpoint, until the cops shot him (The bouncer). That's fucked up.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 2, 2019)

harmonica said:


> blacks commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites--this is not even counting crimes like this NOT labeled as a hate crime
> also--MORE proof, the MSM does not headline/run a lot of black hate crimes/blacks murdering whites
> Postal worker 'shoots supervisor dead, kills co-worker' | Daily Mail Online
> he murdered out of HATE
> when a white cop shoots a black criminal--it is NOT out of hate


White male shoots a 7 year old black girl.  Shame on you hicks in Texas

Houston shooting: This red pickup truck may hold clues in the killing of a 7-year-old girl - CNN


----------



## harmonica (Jan 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > blacks commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites--this is not even counting crimes like this NOT labeled as a hate crime
> ...


blacks commit hate crimes at OVER twice the rate of whites
blacks commit murder at 4 times the rate of whites


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 2, 2019)

harmonica said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Link


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 2, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Red Robin!!! I wish we had one around here... Their burgers are the shit!



Red Robin should make that their new ad campaign, "Our Burgers are The Shit."


----------



## harmonica (Jan 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


FBI hate crimes:
Offenders


----------



## harmonica (Jan 2, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


...do I really need to post murder by race statistics ??any one discussing this subject should know them
the
Expanded Homicide Data Table 3
African-American Homicide Rate Nearly Quadruple the National Average
etc etc


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 7, 2019)

harmonica said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Actually, it turned out to be a black man who shot that little 7 year old black girl.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 9, 2019)

we will not be silent to the lies of the MSM/blacks/left/etc 
Shocking footage shows teenage girls starting violent brawl at McDonald's | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Paul Essien (Jan 11, 2019)

So a cop can lose his job for shooting a dog that survives, but shooting a black person to death gets them paid leave, a likely acquittal, back pay, and a reassignment elsewhere.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 27, 2019)

a real jackass here
31-year-old who viciously beat a 62-year-old in a Brooklyn apartment block turns himself in | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 27, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> So a cop can lose his job for shooting a dog that survives, but shooting a black person to death gets them paid leave, a likely acquittal, back pay, and a reassignment elsewhere.



U MAD because black criminals get shot down?

Awww. Too bad, bitch!


----------



## harmonica (Jan 27, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> So a cop can lose his job for shooting a dog that survives, but shooting a black person to death gets them paid leave, a likely acquittal, back pay, and a reassignment elsewhere.


self defense is everyone's right


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 27, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > So a cop can lose his job for shooting a dog that survives, but shooting a black person to death gets them paid leave, a likely acquittal, back pay, and a reassignment elsewhere.
> ...



Including citizens vs. police.

Police do not have a license to murder.
Back in my day, they'd hock you down and beat the crap out of you. That's motivation to run faster.

Fuck man, back in them days, cops didn't just draw their gun and shoot people down, though.

For sure, they pumped 55 rounds into this guy that came at them with a gun, but that's understandable.

I've gone right at police, I didn't know who they were, they were just following me. I didn't know who they were, did know they were following me and I called them on it, pulled over and said "What's up, bitch"? They did pull guns, too.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jan 28, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


So much for that....


----------



## harmonica (Jan 29, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


out of hate


----------



## harmonica (Feb 1, 2019)

and the blacks
MSM make a BIG deal out of cops DEFENDING themselves against jackasses like this one:










DC 'Mansion Murders' killer shows no remorse as he's sentenced to life in prison | Daily Mail Online


----------



## harmonica (Feb 2, 2019)

here's a classic
jackasses beat a 65 year old---in front of children!!!
Terrifying moment two men board school bus and beat driver unconscious in front of young children | Daily Mail Online


----------



## harmonica (Mar 20, 2019)

and another!!!
Suspect charged with first-degree murder in death of Edwardsville couple


----------



## Hellbilly (Mar 25, 2019)

harmonica said:


> and another!!!
> Suspect charged with first-degree murder in death of Edwardsville couple
> View attachment 251170









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miketx (Mar 25, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > and another!!!
> ...


I wish you libs would meet up with one.


----------



## Paul Essien (Mar 27, 2019)

harmonica said:


> blacks commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites--this is not even counting crimes like this NOT labeled as a hate crime
> also--MORE proof, the MSM does not headline/run a lot of black hate crimes/blacks murdering whites
> Postal worker 'shoots supervisor dead, kills co-worker' | Daily Mail Online
> he murdered out of HATE
> when a white cop shoots a black criminal--it is NOT out of hate


The same way you feel when white person kills a black person is the way I feel when a black person kills a white person.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 27, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > blacks commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites--this is not even counting crimes like this NOT labeled as a hate crime
> ...


you don't know how I feel--but now we *know* YOU are a hater and hypocrite


----------



## Hellbilly (Mar 27, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



We also know that you need therapy.
Get some.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harmonica (Mar 27, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


we didn't forget your posts
----you have proven to be hateful/unhinged--that's why your post got deleted by the mods---and I didn't even report you --your posts are very entertaining


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 28, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > blacks commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites--this is not even counting crimes like this NOT labeled as a hate crime
> ...


You don’t feel anything, you are a psychopath.


----------



## harmonica (Apr 12, 2019)

definitely a hate crime 
PICTURED: Man, 24, charged with flinging stranger's five-year-old from 3rd floor at Mall of America | Daily Mail Online


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 15, 2019)

harmonica said:


> definitely a hate crime
> PICTURED: Man, 24, charged with flinging stranger's five-year-old from 3rd floor at Mall of America | Daily Mail Online


You beat me to the punch.

I notice the news didn’t mention if the kid was white. I bet he was based on everyone standing around the paramedics.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 15, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > blacks commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites--this is not even counting crimes like this NOT labeled as a hate crime
> ...


Embarrassed and ashamed? Sad because the person set back race relations?

Do you worry this kind of stuff will hurt your chances of getting hired? I would. This shit gets stuck in peoples heads. Then they go to work and a black dude comes in to interview. They might not even put it together that these stories factored into why they didn’t hire you.


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 15, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Embarrassed and ashamed? Sad because the person set back race relations?


I don't feel ashamed and embarrassed by black criminals. The same way you don't feel ashamed and embarrassed by white criminals


sealybobo said:


> Do you worry this kind of stuff will hurt your chances of getting hired? I would. This shit gets stuck in peoples heads.


Make no difference. 

In a system of white supremacy. 

You have to have lot of black people in jail. 
You have to have a lot of black people poor. 
You have to have a lot of black people out of work. 
Large scale black success is not acceptable in a system of white supremacy. Whites don't mind the odd Oprah here and there. Because she's answerable to the white supremacists 


sealybobo said:


> Then they go to work and a black dude comes in to interview.


So let me get this straight.

A black person murders someone in Detroit means that if another black person who has never murdered someone goes for a job interview N.York he doesn't get the job because of the black murderer in Detroit. 

Do you apply that same logic to whites ?
 
Does a white man in Miami who a murdered someone mean that a white man in Atlanta doesn't get the job because of the white murderer in Miami ?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 15, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Embarrassed and ashamed? Sad because the person set back race relations?
> ...


If you truly feel that America is that racist then that’s probably why the guy threw the white 5 year old boy off the balcony.

If we truly are that racist of a country you probably secretly grin that the guy threw a little white devil off the balcony.

Like you and I don’t feel bad for the women and kids nat turner killed, right?

This is where I stop agreeing with you. You blacks have been victimized by generations of racism and the effects are still felt today but at what point will you stop throwing our kids off balconies?


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 15, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> If you truly feel that America is that racist then that’s probably why the guy threw the white 5 year old boy off the balcony.


What evidence do you have to say that this was racist crime ? What evidence do you have to say that he did it because he was white ? 

Or do you only care because he was black and the victim was white ? After all why don't you concern yourself with the many more white on white killings ? Plus the kid is not dead and black people are not running around claiming that the kid deserved this and they ain't they dragging the kids families name through the mud. 







Link











And the clear evidence of the white supremacist who carried out the killings at Christchurch in New Zealand yelled "subscribe to PewDiePie" and when suspect Brenton Tarrant was in court he was throwing up the white supremacy hand signal. That same hand sign that several suspected white supremacists claim is “just a joke”. Notice people end up dead behind white supremacist “jokes”


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 15, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > If you truly feel that America is that racist then that’s probably why the guy threw the white 5 year old boy off the balcony.
> ...



Don't you judge all us white people the same?  Hell even us liberals are racists you say.

Well we judge you too.  

You know what a good first step would be to take?  Stop calling each other the N word.  Can you do that?  I bet you can't.  When did that start?  Because Howard Stern said he didn't remember black kids when he grew up with them calling each other the N word and neither do I.  That was the 1970's.  Blacks were making great gains in the 70's and 80's and then yall started calling each other the N word.


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 15, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Don't you judge all us white people the same?  Hell even us liberals are racists you say.


Your judging black people as the same. 

After all you said "_Embarrassed and ashamed? Sad because the person set back race relations?Do you worry this kind of stuff will hurt your chances of getting hired? I would. This shit gets stuck in peoples heads. Then they go to work and a black dude comes in to interview. They might not even put it together that these stories factored into why they didn’t hire you._"

So you are judging black people by what that guy did.


sealybobo said:


> You know what a good first step would be to take?  Stop calling each other the N word.


OK. Let's say we stop doing that.


sealybobo said:


> Can you do that?  I bet you can't.  When did that start?


I just said I can.


sealybobo said:


> Because Howard Stern said


Stern went to an all black school and got his ass kicked on the daily.

So he has some deep beef with black ppl. He talked about how bullied he was in HS and how they tore apart his looks (which lets be serious would happen at ANY HS not just black one)

F*ck his goose-looking arse.






Celebs are too soft on Howard Stern. If I was famous and he opened his mouth about me I'd pay somebody to break his knees in an alley. 
.
He just got ugly man syndrome, and prolly got a little d*ck too. I've always thought it more than revealing that he always asks any white female guest "_Have you ever fked a black guy ?_"



sealybobo said:


> he didn't remember black kids when he grew up with them calling each other the N word and neither do I.


And when blk people weren't calling themselves the N-Word in the 70's and 80's we still had to deal with systematic white supremacy.


sealybobo said:


> That was the 1970's.  Blacks were making great gains in the 70's and 80's and then yall started calling each other the N word.


What gains ? Black people were still told

"We don't want you to live here, work here, play here, study here"

Police were blowing black people brains out. Our areas were still being gentrified. Banks were still redlining black areas. Drugs were still pushed into black communities. MLK was dead. Malcolm X was dead. Fred Hampton was dead. The black panthers were destroyed

So what great gains where black people making in the 70's and 80's  ?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 15, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you judge all us white people the same?  Hell even us liberals are racists you say.
> ...



The only solution is for black people to start owning their own business' and for black people to only buy and hire blacks.  When you can't find a black then you can hire a white but first you should always look for a black.  

I know the black community is split.  Half (MLK) say assimilate into white society and the other half (Malcomb X) say open and run your own business'.  I say the solution is a mixture of both.  Blacks should be allowed to work for whites but there should be enough jobs in black run business' that they don't have to.

We Need Economic Empowerment Within the Black Community

OMG, look at what this black guy wrote.  Is he just as wrong as I am?

He said:  "Seldom do I get to log on to my Twitter without seeing a new article or thread detailing a sad story about someone being killed just because they are black."

That's a lie.  Name the last time somone was killed just because they were black.  But that boy was thrown off the mall of America simply for being white.  No other justification.  

We say "seldom do I watch the news without seeing a story about seeing black on white crime".

And you guys only make up 15% of the population.


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 15, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> The only solution is for black people to start owning their own business' and for black people to only buy and hire blacks.  When you can't find a black then you can hire a white but first you should always look for a black.


And white supremacists would burn it to the ground

Rosewood in the early part of the last century








Here was a thriving black community living independent of whites, yet was burned to the ground by white supremacists.

Not to mention Bruce’s Beach, Black Wall Street, Bronzeville in Chicago and Black Baltimore during the days of sailing ships all show a pattern of White officials making extraordinary efforts to cut black business development off at the knees.

*Black degradation is essential to White people.*

Thriving Black business districts and strong Black communities would expose the lie at the heart of White Supremacy ideology.

The Tulsa Riot in the early part of the last century.






Same again. Thriving black community. Blew up by white people with the aid of the US government.

This aspect does not only apply to America it applies on a global scale too. Its not just Black communities which have been prevented from organically growing and developing. Its countries and states too.

Growth of ones own community can't happen in isolation. It has to be within an agreed shared global structure which includes everyone. While the ideology and controlling structure of white supremacy remains firmly in place restrictions will ultimately always apply.

Its no different to slaves growing their own independent business on the plantation. Sooner or later if its successful the master will want a cut of any of the profits or control of it. Eventually either dominating it completely, eliminating it to avoid unfavorable competition or even having it challenge the plantation slave institution itself.


sealybobo said:


> I know the black community is split.  Half (MLK) say assimilate into white society and the other half (Malcomb X) say open and run your own business'.  I say the solution is a mixture of both.  Blacks should be allowed to work for whites but there should be enough jobs in black run business' that they don't have to.


How can you have thriving black communities in a system of white of supremacy ?


sealybobo said:


> That's a lie.  Name the last time somone was killed just because they were black.  But that boy was thrown off the mall of America simply for being white.  No other justification.


I'll ask for the second time

What evidence do you have to say he was thrown of the mall because he was white


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 15, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > The only solution is for black people to start owning their own business' and for black people to only buy and hire blacks.  When you can't find a black then you can hire a white but first you should always look for a black.
> ...



You think someone is going to burn your shit down today?  Sorry pal we don't lynch blacks anymore.  And we don't push your kids off 3 story balconies.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 15, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > The only solution is for black people to start owning their own business' and for black people to only buy and hire blacks.  When you can't find a black then you can hire a white but first you should always look for a black.
> ...


You don't want me to judge blacks for what one black guy did but you want to judge modern day whites for what whites in the past did?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 15, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > The only solution is for black people to start owning their own business' and for black people to only buy and hire blacks.  When you can't find a black then you can hire a white but first you should always look for a black.
> ...



You absolutely have victim mentality if you believe this *Black degradation is essential to White people.

No wonder you push our kids off 3 story balconies.  I'd be angry too.  Only problem is, it's not true.  We wish to hell you'd clean up your act.  Your degradation is a black eye on this country.  You'd be better off today if you Didn't have victim mentality.   And we would be happier and safer if you'd drop that shit. *


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 15, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> You think someone is going to burn your shit down today?


Yes. They would. You can't have masses of black ppl successful in a system of white supremacy. So they would fine way to stop black progress.


sealybobo said:


> Sorry pal we don't lynch blacks anymore.


Are you sure about that ? 

You need to get out there and see what's up

Lynching” has been refined and upgraded to state sanctioned executions by race soldiers working in law enforcement


sealybobo said:


> And we don't push your kids off 3 story balconies.


Dylan Roof walks into church and kills 16 black people and you focus on some white kid pushed off balcony and for the third time what evidence dio you have to say that this kid was pushed because he was white ?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 15, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > You think someone is going to burn your shit down today?
> ...



You really think someone is going to come burn your shit down.  I'm done with you.  Victim mentality.  Even if we did everything you and I suggest, your people would still be stuck because they have this mentality.  We may have already extended the olive branch but you pushed it away saying there is no use.  The classic definition of victim mentality.

Ben Carson is right.  Black people are holding themselves back.  All across America there are blacks going to school and getting jobs and trying the best they can and doing rather well for themselves.  Sure they know the system is rigged but so do we.  It's not rigged for us.  It's rigged for the rich.  So you black people need to stop feeling sorry for yourselves and using this as a crutch.

Yes, Greeks, Asians, Jews, Mexicans, Russians, Arabs all open up business'.  Everyone knows Greeks own coney islands.  What do Blacks own?  You don't even own Nike?  WTF?  Why don't you start your own shoe company?

Black people spend about $1 trillion a year. This is huge. You spend so much money and still have no power

We Need Economic Empowerment Within the Black Community

I say you are doing something wrong.  White people aren't holding you back you're holding yourselves back.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 15, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > You think someone is going to burn your shit down today?
> ...




2018 BE 100s

You are full of shit.  No one is burning your shit down.  Get out of the 1960s.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 15, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Embarrassed and ashamed? Sad because the person set back race relations?
> ...





Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Embarrassed and ashamed? Sad because the person set back race relations?
> ...



Why Prison Reform Matters in America | Charles Koch Institute

President Donald Trump points to his ear and says, “Did I hear the word bipartisan?” as he announces his support for the First Step Act in the Roosevelt Room of the White House in Washington, Nov. 14, 2018.

Sweeping changes to the federal prison system will allow tens of thousands of federal inmates to be released from prison over the next 10 years, but there’s little data about who or where they are now.

The legislation signed by President Donald Trump on Friday makes big changes to the treatment and rehabilitation of low-level federal prisoners.

Qualifying Inmates — mostly people who have committed low-level drug offenses — can earn credits to be released from prison early and serve the remainder of their sentence in home confinement or halfway houses if they participate in the plan’s anti-recidivism programs such as job training, education and faith-based classes.


The Bureau of Prisons and Congressional Budget Office, which analyzed the plan for cost, estimated roughly 53,000 prisoners could be released over the next 10 years.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 15, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > You think someone is going to burn your shit down today?
> ...



Now I'm starting to think that even though a lot of what you say is true, you need to let it go.  Do something about it.  Move on.  Assimilate.  Start your own business'.  Don't have more kids that you can afford.

I feel like you are just the opposite side of the racist coin.  It has two sides and the aren't both white.

Yes, white nationalist talk made that guy go shoot up the black church.  And your talk got that man to push the kid off the 3rd story at the mall of America.  I can't wait to find out the black guys MO.  Did he have a father?  Bet he didn't.  Did he take school seriously?  Probably not.  Did he believe whitey was out to get him like you believe?  

I bet you don't interview well.  If you feel this way about whitey remember those hiring managers can pick up on your negative vibe.

Us middle class whites would like to have more kids too but we don't want to slip into poverty.  You should worry about that too.  If you don't worry about it then it's you who made you poor.

According to a recent Gallup survey, most American families believe a family of four would need at least $58,000 per year to “get by” in their communities. That’s more than the median household income, which came in at $55,775 a year in 2015. And it’s more than double the 2015 federal poverty threshold of $24,036 for a family with two adults and two children.


----------



## harmonica (Apr 15, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Embarrassed and ashamed? Sad because the person set back race relations?
> ...


...blacks are extremely lucky to have many great jobs DESPITE them graduating high school at lower levels = less qualified for college which they also graduate at lower levels
thanks to the USA
...I've linked all of this before with the numbers


----------



## harmonica (Apr 15, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


....if you don't have kids before you are ready, get financially secure, don't spend what you don't have, most people can make it ''easily''


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 15, 2019)

harmonica said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


And we all know what anyone poor needs to do if they want to get out.

These guys are acting like it’s 1960 in Alabama.

And then they talk about black independence and black owned businesses. Well do it!

Then he said if a black owns a business whites will burn it down. Really? What about death row records? White people bought that shit up.

He’s acting like it’s the 1960s here in America.

Look. I give blacks the benefit of the doubt because I know the stacks decked against them. In the workplace and with the police. Bla bla bla. I don’t disagree with them but honestly we can all look around us and say the decks stacked against all of us. Get in fucking line.

So what are you gonna do about it? Vote. Go to school. Raise your kids right. Don’t do crime. Be a good employee or start a business. Whatever. Point is America isn’t that bad for a hell of a lot of blacks. The blacks struggling might want to listen to them. They won’t listen to us


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 16, 2019)

harmonica said:


> ...blacks are extremely lucky to have many great jobs DESPITE them graduating high school at lower levels = less qualified for college which they also graduate at lower levels
> thanks to the USA
> ...I've linked all of this before with the numbers


Can you name the colleges or universities with accept black ppl in with lower scores than whites ?


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 16, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Now I'm starting to think that even though a lot of what you say is true, you need to let it go.  Do something about it.  Move on.  Assimilate.  Start your own business'.  Don't have more kids that you can afford.


Paul Essien is OK. 

I'm pretty confident to say that I probably earn more money than anyone in USMB or certainly one of the top earners. In fact I'd go as far to say that you'd be shocked if you knew what I do


sealybobo said:


> I feel like you are just the opposite side of the racist coin.  It has two sides and the aren't both white.


When, or if, black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, whipping, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bullying, bombing, segregating, building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating SUN-DOWN towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back/controlling in every imaginable way while HATING WHITE PEOPLE en mass via de jure and de facto racism for HUNDREDS of years, then and only then can calling black people racists make sense.


sealybobo said:


> Yes, white nationalist talk made that guy go shoot up the black church.  And your talk got that man to push the kid off the 3rd story at the mall of America.


What evidence do you have to say that this was a racist act ?


sealybobo said:


> Did he have a father?  Bet he didn't.


Speculation

But if the three percent of blacks who will commit a violent crime in a given year, somehow prove that blacks are dangerous and to be avoided, then why don’t the 97 percent who won’t commit such a crime, equally prove that blacks are non-violent and perfectly safe to be around? 


sealybobo said:


> Did he take school seriously?  Probably not.


Eh ? Corporate criminals are usually highly educated. The Unabomber was a certified genius and Ted Bundy was of well-above-average student.


sealybobo said:


> Did he believe whitey was out to get him like you believe?


I believe that racism is an institutional arrangement which is maintained by policies, practices and procedures in which some persons typically have more or less opportunity than others, and in which such persons receive better or worse treatment than others, because of their respective racial identities. 

I live in a system of white supremacy. White supremacy is the operationalized form of racism in the United States and throughout the Western world. 
Racism is like the generic product name, while white supremacy is the leading brand. So if racism were burgers, white supremacy would be McDonald's. While other forms of racism could exist at various times and in various places, none have ever been as effective and widespread in their impact as white supremacy, nor is it likely that any such systems might develop in the foreseeable future.


sealybobo said:


> I bet you don't interview well.  If you feel this way about whitey remember those hiring managers can pick up on your negative vibe.


I'm pretty sure you know of the overwhelming data that points to discrimination in employment.#

I'm pretty sure you know that black people without criminal record are less likely to be hired than a white men with a criminal record

I'm pretty sure you know this.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 16, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Now I'm starting to think that even though a lot of what you say is true, you need to let it go.  Do something about it.  Move on.  Assimilate.  Start your own business'.  Don't have more kids that you can afford.
> ...



You live in a system of white supremacy yet you are pretty sure you make more than most of the white people on USMB?  What more do you want?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 16, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Now I'm starting to think that even though a lot of what you say is true, you need to let it go.  Do something about it.  Move on.  Assimilate.  Start your own business'.  Don't have more kids that you can afford.
> ...



I just found out that my company is getting involved with Wayne State University's college of engineering.  That's a school in Detroit.  I'm glad to see corporations are starting to move back to the city or show interest in Detroit again.

The College of Engineering will welcome more than 500 elementary, middle and high school students to its campus from June through August for the 2019 Summer Academy, a robust series of week-long camps that introduce pre-college students to STEM resources.

Younger students will gain proficiency in coding, game design, web design, photography, robotics and more. Options for students aged 13 to 17 include cyber security, construction technology and biomedical engineering.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 16, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Now I'm starting to think that even though a lot of what you say is true, you need to let it go.  Do something about it.  Move on.  Assimilate.  Start your own business'.  Don't have more kids that you can afford.
> ...



Why can't you say what you do?

You're not the only highest paid brother.  Russell Wilson is too. 

Corporations don't care about race.  In fact, they are dying to find some diversity candidates to promote.  Do you have talent?  Do you stay late?  If you are smart you should rise to the top.  If not you are working for the wrong company.  Do you not think that happens to white people?  We all feel like we got robbed when we got passed over for a promotion.

It's funny because at this company I'm a star.  But I've been a piece of shit at other companies.  Those places were horrible places to work so I moved on.  It wasn't racism but I bet if you experienced what I experienced, you would have thought it was.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 16, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > If you truly feel that America is that racist then that’s probably why the guy threw the white 5 year old boy off the balcony.
> ...



None yet.  Why do you think this black man threw a 5 year old off a balcony?  

Aranda's criminal record includes two convictions in 2015 for obstruction of the legal process/interfering with a peace officer, as well as convictions for fifth-degree assault, trespassing and damage to property. 

Court records show Aranda was arrested on July 4, 2015, after police said he matched the description of a man throwing things off the upper level of the Mall of America to the lower level. Police say Aranda refused to give his name and resisted arrest. Aranda also was accused of walking into a mall store and sweeping his hand across a display table, breaking glasses. 

In October 2015, Aranda was accused of throwing glasses in Twin Cities Grill in the mall. The complaint says Aranda approached a woman who was waiting for the restaurant to open and asked her to buy him something. The woman refused, and Aranda allegedly threw a glass of water in her face and a glass of tea that struck her leg. Aranda was under a trespass notice at the time banning him from the mall until July 4, 2016. 

Police don't have an idea about possible motive, YET.  At least they aren't saying.  My guess is he will plead insanity.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 16, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > If you truly feel that America is that racist then that’s probably why the guy threw the white 5 year old boy off the balcony.
> ...



Police: Mall of America suspect told police he went there intending...

“That a child, with his mother, at a safe public area like a mall, could be violently attacked for no reason is chilling for everyone.”

A review of video surveillance at the mall showed Aranda walking in the mall on the third floor and looking over the balcony several times before approaching the boy and his mother.

The mother saw Aranda, whom she had never seen before, come close to them and she asked if they were in the way and should move.

Instead, Aranda picked up the boy and threw him over the railing

Oh shit it wasn't racism.  Aranda said he’d been coming to the mall for years, had tried to speak to women there and they had rejected him. He said that rejection made him lash out and act aggressively.

Prosecutors intend to pursue a longer sentence based on the aggravating factors of particular cruelty, the vulnerability of the boy and committing the violent act in front of other children and the boy’s mother.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 16, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Yes you have, like a broken record parroted the same statistic repeatedly. 

Like a dog who has been trained to "sit", when commanded to do so.

But, you still have not answered the question regarding whether or not YOU graduated from college yourself.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 16, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I went a Detroit inner city school.  Me and 2 other white boys.  The rest of the school was black.  They don't get the same education as white kids do.  A lot of that has to do with the parents but the schools suck.  When I moved to an all white neighborhood the counselor told my mom the only thing I learned when I was in Detroit was what she taught me.  

I don't know why USMB blacks deny black neighborhoods are more dangerous than white neighborhoods.  It's a fact.  

Is this movie a lie?

_Lean on Me_ is loosely based on the story of Joe Louis Clark, a real life inner city high school principal in Paterson, New Jersey, whose school is at risk of being taken over by the New Jerseystate government unless students improve their test scores on the New Jersey Minimum Basic Skills Test.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 16, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> So a cop can lose his job for shooting a dog that survives, but shooting a black person to death gets them paid leave, a likely acquittal, back pay, and a reassignment elsewhere.



Now I know why I think black neighborhoods are more dangerous than white.  I was brainwashed in the 80's with movies like




and


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 16, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> What evidence do you have to say that he did it because he was white ?





sealybobo said:


> None yet.


Exactly just as I thought. Come bk to me when you have some evidence


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 16, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Police: Mall of America suspect told police he went there intending...
> 
> “That a child, with his mother, at a safe public area like a mall, could be violently attacked for no reason is chilling for everyone.”
> 
> ...


Have you got an actual link to what he said ? Because all you telling me is that police said.

When I comes to black people I don't believe everything what the police say after all how do explain the findings of Michael A. Wood Jr who was a retired White American police sergeant he noted what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014 ?

He confirmed much of what many Black Americans have long known.

The Police


Lie.

Racially profile.

Do not see Black and poor people as real human being.

Are an occupying force in Black ghettos.

See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.

Use unspoken arrest quota.

Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.

Do not care much about the US Constitution.

Are badly trained.

Fear Black males.

He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other. When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do White neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.

Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the floor or playing basketball in the street.

He was just following orders but those orders came from top. These prisons need 90% occupancy remember.

Or the white cop Adrian Schoolcraft logged how the NYPD used to manipulate crime stats. Police officers were told how many people to stop and search. How many tickets to write. How many arrests to make every month. Serious crime was not taken seriously. .

That's only touching the surface the police plant evidence on suspects to frame them, as with the Ramparts division scandal or they protect drug runners.

The police deal in drugs THEMSELVES. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?

The police murder those who file complaints against them

Sometimes the police are told not to enforce drug laws against white people


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 16, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> I went a Detroit inner city school.  Me and 2 other white boys.  The rest of the school was black.


You're lying. I don't believe you. There is no way on earth that your parents would send you to an all black school.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 16, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I went a Detroit inner city school.  Me and 2 other white boys.  The rest of the school was black.
> ...



It was all white when I was born 1970.  We were POOR.  My dad couldn't seem to find a good job and his business partners were crooks.  He finally got a job at Ford in the mid 70's and by 1978 we moved to an all white neighborhood.

So Kindergarden (I was 4 when I went to school) it was about half black and half white.  It got more black in 1st grade.  More black in 2nd grade.  More black in 3rd grade and by the 4th grade it was me my brother and Kenneth.

And my grandmother never left.  We visited her all the time in the hood until she died.  All the neighbors came out to say they were sorry for our loss and how they always watched out for her.  Good people.

The year we left it was #10 on the most dangerous Detroit Public Schools.  9 Highschools and my middle school.  

Emerson Elementary-Middle School - Detroit, Michigan - Elementary School, Middle School | Facebook


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 16, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I went a Detroit inner city school.  Me and 2 other white boys.  The rest of the school was black.
> ...


Don't ever call me a liar.  I never lie.  

I found this on facebook. See any white kids?





I remember getting in fights but I must have been a lot tougher than my brother.  Either that or the kids get a lot meaner in the 5th grade.  Because he says he was really traumatized going to that school.  Says he couldn't have done another year.  I remember getting in fights but I usually won.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 16, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I went a Detroit inner city school.  Me and 2 other white boys.  The rest of the school was black.
> ...


Holy shit who are these guys?





I think they are buddies who all went to Emerson.  They are probably the guys who beat the shit out of us.  LOL.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 16, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I went a Detroit inner city school.  Me and 2 other white boys.  The rest of the school was black.
> ...


I'm glad you called me a liar it made me look up the school on facebook.  Even the former students are making fun of the schools bad reputation.  

And I'm looking to see if I see any white students.  So far no


----------



## Meathead (Apr 16, 2019)

August West said:


> You`ll need a measurable IQ to understand what a hate crime is. This moron didn`t know an Indian from a Muslim. I`m guessing you`re about as smart as he is,
> Man Pleads Guilty To Hate Crime At South Hills Village Restaurant


There are about 100 million Indian Muslims.

God you're an idiot, and being black is not an excuse.


----------



## harmonica (Apr 16, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


I never even graduated from high school 
here I am today:


----------



## harmonica (Apr 16, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ...blacks are extremely lucky to have many great jobs DESPITE them graduating high school at lower levels = less qualified for college which they also graduate at lower levels
> ...


????
with accept 
??


----------



## August West (Apr 16, 2019)

Meathead said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > You`ll need a measurable IQ to understand what a hate crime is. This moron didn`t know an Indian from a Muslim. I`m guessing you`re about as smart as he is,
> ...


I don`t know what exactly you`re babbling about but it has nothing to do with my post about a MAGA attacking an Indian man in a restaurant because Trump is president and he doesn`t have to take it anymore. He pleaded guilty to a hate crime you imbecile and what does it matter how many Indian Muslims there are. Specifically he said "things are different now".
Man Pleads Guilty To Hate Crime At South Hills Village Restaurant
Mistaken for a Muslim, Indian Man Brutally Beaten up in US Bar


----------



## harmonica (Apr 16, 2019)

August West said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > blacks commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites--this is not even counting crimes like this NOT labeled as a hate crime
> ...


you are too stupid too understand the thread
......most of the time when a white even LOOKS at a black, the MSM/blacks scream RACE/RACIST--most of the time it has NOTHING to do with race
...when blacks MURDER/etc whites, the MSM hardly ever mentions race--it's hardly ever labelled a hate crime/etc--I've posted links on this before
a perfect example is this jackass black at the mall that tried to murder a white *CHILD*


----------



## harmonica (Apr 16, 2019)

August West said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > blacks commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites--this is not even counting crimes like this NOT labeled as a hate crime
> ...


a white says ''fried chicken''--blacks/MSMS = RACISM
Zoeller Learns Race Remarks Carry a Price

a black MURDERS whites because of RACE, and nothing
this IS a hate crime--but MSM no mention of race/etc 
Murders of Alison Parker and Adam Ward - Wikipedia


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 16, 2019)

harmonica said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



So, where is the "real news"?

Is it here?

https://dailystormer.name/


----------



## harmonica (Apr 16, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


a BLACK tried to MURDER a white----
we do not buy your/MSM/s LIES


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 16, 2019)

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



I do not report the news, you retard. Nor do I condone anyone attempting to murder anyone.

No matter what their race happens to be.


----------



## harmonica (Apr 16, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


...MSM/blacks want people to think ---and think--- blacks are angels and whites are the only evil Race--plain and simple--but we don't buy that dumbshit


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 16, 2019)

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




That's a lie. Obviously blacks represent an inordinate percentile of the prison population. 

If the MSM, which influences the judicial system . believed what you claim, there would be far less blacks who are incarcerated longer for the same crimes that are committed by others.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 16, 2019)

harmonica said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Did you hear about the teacher who got fired for calling a black student the n word? He called a white kid a cracker.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 17, 2019)

August West said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


You just think you can get away with being stupid because you're black.

That only works with racists who forgive that.


----------



## harmonica (Apr 17, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


negative


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 18, 2019)

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




How stupid are you? What part of "I don't condone anyone killing or attempting to kill anyone, no matter what their race is" do you not understand?


I think you are the kind of sicko that actually wishes that poor child would die, in order to give you a reason to claim that ALL black people are happy about it.

Personally, I hope that the monster that did this rots in prison or is executed.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 20, 2019)

harmonica said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


I’m watching a forensic file where the black guy on crack went next door to two women’s home, snuck in threw an open window with clear intent to rob and murder, the fiancée was there and he got killed, the two women both almost died from multiple stab wounds.

Next one is all white, ex girlfriend and new lover killing him. Wasn’t the first time this white woman killed an ex it turns out.

I can’t wait to see one where a white guy kills black people. It’s rare. Jeffrey dahmer did kill blacks but usually white predators kill other whites.

I know the difference is only like 4% but that’s big when blacks are only 15% of the population.

Anyways, I’m recording all forensic files so I can fast forward commercials. I’ll let you know the next time they show a white murdering a black. Vs all the black on white ones.

Blacks will say the show is bias but I don’t think so.

We even stopped saying the races of the criminals and victims because liberals complained that’s racist


----------



## harmonica (May 9, 2019)

yes--they never stop 
Murder or misdemeanor? ‘One-punch’ death involving Wake coach leaves Raleigh mom seeking answers


----------



## harmonica (May 16, 2019)

BLACK woman shoves old white man off bus!!! and kills him !!
WATCH: What’s Going On? Shocking Video Shows 25-Year-Old Black Woman Pushing Elderly, Crippled White Man Off Bus to his Death After he Told her to be Nicer to Others


----------



## harmonica (May 24, 2019)

.....yes-TWO stories of blacks murdering whites--but the MSM does not mention race at all like they do if races reversed
Danish tourist on motorcycle ride across America is shot dead in New Orleans | Daily Mail Online
Policeman Mohamed Noor is told to stay quiet by fellow cops after fatally shooting Justine Damond | Daily Mail Online


----------



## harmonica (Jun 2, 2019)

mass murderer and hate crime
PICTURED: Virginia Beach gunman, 40, who 'indiscriminately' shot dead 12 colleagues | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Flash (Jun 2, 2019)

When a Black man shot up a White church the Liberal media mostly covered it up.

When a Muslim shot up soldiers at Ft Hood that asshole Obama called it "workplace violence".

When a Black man shot up a building in Virginia this week the Liberal media called it "workplace violence".


----------



## harmonica (Jun 28, 2019)

another black murderer 
Former Army IT specialist, 31, is charged with kidnap and murder of missing Mackenzie Lueck | Daily Mail Online


----------



## harmonica (Jun 29, 2019)

everyday but not in the news
one of the reasons blacks will never be listened to/etc:
Horrific moment man sucker punches woman in the face 'breaking her eye socket' in Portland | Daily Mail Online


----------



## harmonica (Sep 3, 2019)

shoots the guy then pistol whips him
animal jackass
Shocking moment gunman shoots victim before taking $3,000 cash | Daily Mail Online


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 4, 2019)

A factual search reveals that the *Daily Mail* has a poor track record with fact checkers.


Overall, we rate Daily Mail Questionable due to numerous failed fact checks and poor sourcing of information. (7/19/2016) Updated (M. Huitsing 7/24/2019)


----------



## IM2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Flash said:


> When a Black man shot up a White church the Liberal media mostly covered it up.
> 
> When a Muslim shot up soldiers at Ft Hood that asshole Obama called it "workplace violence".
> 
> When a Black man shot up a building in Virginia this week the Liberal media called it "workplace violence".


None of those things were covered up.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 4, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> A factual search reveals that the *Daily Mail* has a poor track record with fact checkers.
> 
> 
> Overall, we rate Daily Mail Questionable due to numerous failed fact checks and poor sourcing of information. (7/19/2016) Updated (M. Huitsing 7/24/2019)



Yes, the Daily Mail is a prime source of right wing fake news.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > When a Black man shot up a White church the Liberal media mostly covered it up.
> ...



True. And this is what I recall Obama saying about Ft. Hood. From an Army sponsored site:

Obama: Soldiers killed at Fort Hood were American patriots


----------



## IM2 (Sep 4, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



These racists live in a psychotic state whereby they imagine that blacks are more violent. So they must rationalize when they keep seeing white crimes. So they come up with the media is hiding things. Of course they get help with their madness from idiots like Sowell, Steele, Elders and others.


----------



## gipper (Sep 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > When a Black man shot up a White church the Liberal media mostly covered it up.
> ...


Why do some blacks hate white people so much?


----------



## IM2 (Sep 4, 2019)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Racists like you should not ask dumb questions.


----------



## gipper (Sep 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Why is it a dumb question?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 4, 2019)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Shut up, Honky!


----------



## IM2 (Sep 4, 2019)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Are you fucking serious?


----------



## miketx (Sep 4, 2019)

August West said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


That always works, huh, loon? You can't fire me! Blam!


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 4, 2019)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Why do so many Blacks hate other Blacks?


----------



## miketx (Sep 4, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Acting white?


----------



## Flash (Sep 4, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> [
> 
> Why do so many Blacks hate other Blacks?



They live around them all the time.


----------



## harmonica (Sep 4, 2019)

katsteve2012 said:


> A factual search reveals that the *Daily Mail* has a poor track record with fact checkers.
> 
> 
> Overall, we rate Daily Mail Questionable due to numerous failed fact checks and poor sourcing of information. (7/19/2016) Updated (M. Huitsing 7/24/2019)


hahahahah
TRUTH --the truth hurts you


----------



## gipper (Sep 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Yes.


----------



## gipper (Sep 4, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Lots of hate going around.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 4, 2019)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You can't be.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Why do so many whites hate other whites?


----------



## IM2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Flash said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


So that's why whites hate other whites.

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## gipper (Sep 4, 2019)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Okay. Since you refuse to answer my question, I will take the extraordinary step and try to answer for you. 

Do blacks hate whites for taking their ancestors out of the jungles of Africa?

Am I right?


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 4, 2019)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


It really is. . . kind of a naive question. 


You really ought to educate yourself.









I should add though, IMO?  If any minority has any reason to hate America, and mean, really loath THIS nation, are the several American Indian Nations.

. . . and yet, they don't hate as much.  Frankly, I think genocide and conquest is more of a reason to hold a grudge than bondage is. 

On top of that, generally, their material advancement in society is less than the black community in relation to the mainstream society on average. . .  yet, they tend to have a very stoic attitude toward the majority compared to the black community.


----------



## Flash (Sep 4, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> [
> 
> 
> I should add though, IMO?  If any minority has any reason to hate America, and mean, really loath THIS nation, are the several American Indian Nations.
> ...



Yea, we kicked their ass (god bless the US Calvary) and stole their land because they didn't enforce immigration policies but then we turned that land into the greatest country on earth.


----------



## gipper (Sep 4, 2019)

Flash said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Genocide can’t be justified.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 4, 2019)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Not so much.

It has more to do with the imbalance in the justice system.

Every broke ass, white person knows how the system is rigged toward the rich and the powerful.

OTH, if you are black, you have the illusion, that it is exclusively because you are black, not because you are poor and powerless, that the system is rigged against you.


. . . And, of course, there is some truth to this still.  The media helps perpetuate this as well, because, well, it is a ratings gold mine.  THIS, is what causes the individual black person to feel so much more oppressed than they actually are.

Look at how much folks love to argue over this, so, naturally, in-group, out-group conflict is what will sell advertising spots, and win votes.


The truth of the matter is, we both know power hungry cops are dirt bags to all people who have no power and no money.

The same is true if you have bad credit.  It is harder to get a job, rent an apt., buy a home, etc.  But it is much easier to blame it on one's minority status, b/c that is easier to see.

But that is not good for views in media, and it won't get votes.

Examples;

Finally, justice for Ethan, man with Down Syndrome who died at hands of movie theater security

Kentucky cops raid teenagers' field party, kill girl who tried to escape - Police State USA

Anecdotal though they may be. . .  if you pay attention, you will see them.

This study confirms.

*Officer characteristics and racial disparities in fatal officer-involved shootings*
Officer characteristics and racial disparities in fatal officer-involved shootings

". . . We find no evidence of anti-Black or anti-Hispanic disparities across shootings, and White officers are not more likely to shoot minority civilians than non-White officers. Instead, race-specific crime strongly predicts civilian race. This suggests that increasing diversity among officers by itself is unlikely to reduce racial disparity in police shootings."


So then, we must ask the question, why do our overlords want to purposely create racial tensions?


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 4, 2019)

Flash said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





. . . just remember who the savages are.  Eh?


I know who will be most welcomed and occupy the highest realms in paradise.


----------



## Flash (Sep 5, 2019)

gipper said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




The Euros were the forth wave of immigration to the Americas.  Each wave replaced the one one before it.  There was also plenty of genocide going on in the Americas between the natives.  Just recently they dug up the remains of hundreds of children in a mass grave in Central America.   Just one of many mass graves of slaughter people.

If the Indians didn't want to be "genocided" they should have enforced their immigration laws a little better.  You know, like Trump is doing now.


----------



## gipper (Sep 5, 2019)

Flash said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Again, genocide can’t be justified, but thanks for the little history lesson. 

BTW the graves unearthed, were sacrifices to some dumb God they worshipped. Nothing to do with genocide.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 5, 2019)

Flash said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



In my conception of world history and humanity, I like to think that we are ethically and spiritually evolving as a species.

Playing the "what about," card here, in this instance, doesn't cut the mustard in my mind.

Gipper is right.  We are talking about conquest and genocide.

You are creating unreasonable justifications for what happened in the past.

It is akin to saying, "well, the Romans owned slaves, the Africans owned slaves . . . . so. . .  I guess it was O.K. that Americans owned slaves."


That is how dumb you sound.













So, since other civilizations have committed genocide, owned slaves, and perpetuated pre-emptive war to ensure our survival, does this mean it is all right for America to pursue these policies in the future, to ensure our civilization? 

This is, after all, your line of reasoning.


----------



## Flash (Sep 5, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




It is all part of history.  I find it amusing to extend our Middle Class American values of today to the values of other people hundreds and thousands of years ago.

Groups of humans have always tried to dominate other groups of humans.  That is what we do as a species.

It is ludicrous to suggest that the Europeans should never have dominated the Americans.  That was never going to not happen.   

Like I said, if the Indians didn't want to deal with the problems of unwanted immigration then they should have had stricter immigration laws and be like Trump is doing now and enforced them.  Great lesson for Americans now, isn't it?


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 5, 2019)

Flash said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Your ignorance and hypocrisy are astounding.  The native nations DID have strict immigration standards, every bit as strict as we have today.   Likewise, they made just as much effort to enforce them as administrations have been making since the 1940's through to today.  By the tenets of international law, you want illegal invaders sent packing?  When do you think the Native Nations ever gave up their side of the treaty rights?  

I'm sure if you look at this link, you can find the treaty that concerns the area of the nation where you live.   If you are at all curious.




*"From 1778 to 1871, the United States government entered into more than 500 treaties with the Native American tribes; all of these treaties have since been violated in some way or outright broken by the US government,[20][21][22][23] while at least one treaty was violated or broken by Native American tribes.[24] However, violations by one party do not nullify the treaties under US law; the treaties still have legal effect today, and Native Americans and First Nations peoples are still fighting for their treaty rights in federal courts and at the United Nations.[21][25]"*

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_treaties#U.S.–Native_American_treaties*


----------



## harmonica (Sep 5, 2019)

this is a good one


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 5, 2019)

*Do not bump old threads just to post current events unrelated to the original topic... Anecdotal incidences of crime or stupidity are NOT Race Relations topics. They belong in Current Events. 

UNLESS there's a broader lesson on criminal justice system or bias that can be meaningfully discussed... 

Closed.. *


----------

